# 'Healthcare Chaos' El Pais



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - i've just been reading the Spanish newspaper 'El Pais' online and now want to share this article, from today's edition with you all (I've copied this link from the 'English Lang.' edition). It's headed '_Healthcare Chaos'_ which reflects the current situation, nationally, regarding the Spanish Govt.'s continued dithering on the issue of Healthcare access for immigrants and other 'non-residents'! 

As we know, the Spanish Regions - which have responsibility for Healthcare delivery - are having to determine their own policies on the subject, in lieu of much -needed clarity from Rajoy, the Spanish Prime Minister. 

So, here's the link:

Immigrants await government health papers, six months on | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Please note that this is all about non-residents.


[rant]

However, I would like to point out (again) that Valencia are STILL cancelling health care for people with ALL the correct documents and are unwilling to re-instate this cover even when presented with ALL the correct documents (again)!! I have taken this matter up with UKinSpain and on their new web site but they have not yet responded!

[end of rant]


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I havent been to the doctors since the ladder incident, and thats several years. It wouldnt surprise me at all to go there and find we had been "struck off". It took us bloody years to get to the point where we didnt need to keep going back to get temporary cards all the time


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" and Andalusia filed lawsuits with the Constitutional Court, arguing that the policy was unlawful "
& these are the ones that can't even tell you what they require to register. They wouldn't even know what is/isn't legal.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm lucky but I've had truly excellent care from the health service here in Andalucia. In fact, it seems as if in the last couple of months, since I was diagnosed as having a 'problem', I've had around two to three appointments a week - tests, physio as well as GP appointments. I've never had to wait more than five minutes and the cost of the several medicaments I've had to take has never exceeded two euros. All the professionals I've dealt with have been just great....

In fact, it's getting to the point that I'm feeling a tad guilty about taking up so much of their time! Meanwhile I read in the UK press of all the NHS trusts under investigation for needlessly high mortality rates, of patients literally being starved, of all the viruses that seem rampant in British hospitals...and thank my lucky stars that I'm in the capable and kind hands of the JdA Health Service and not the NHS.

I never thought I'd write that....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> and thank my lucky stars that I'm in the capable and kind hands of the JdA Health Service and not the NHS.
> 
> I never thought I'd write that....


Damn right Mary! My man Aneurin must be turning in his grave!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Maybe I'm lucky but I've had truly excellent care from the health service here in Andalucia. In fact, it seems as if in the last couple of months, since I was diagnosed as having a 'problem', I've had around two to three appointments a week - tests, physio as well as GP appointments. I've never had to wait more than five minutes and the cost of the several medicaments I've had to take has never exceeded two euros. All the professionals I've dealt with have been just great....
> 
> In fact, it's getting to the point that I'm feeling a tad guilty about taking up so much of their time! Meanwhile I read in the UK press of all the NHS trusts under investigation for needlessly high mortality rates, of patients literally being starved, of all the viruses that seem rampant in British hospitals...and thank my lucky stars that I'm in the capable and kind hands of the JdA Health Service and not the NHS.
> 
> I never thought I'd write that....


Ah well - my experiences (recently my own here and last year both my parents in the UK) tell me completely the opposite. 

Right now I wish I was in the UK.

and I never thought I'd write that either...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Ah well - my experiences (recently my own here and last year both my parents in the UK) tell me completely the opposite.
> 
> Right now I wish I was in the UK.
> 
> and I never thought I'd write that either...



I wish I was somewhere hot!! Bloody freezing in our house. I'm sitting here wrapped in a fleecy throw wearing a woollen cardigan, a warmish top, a vest and winter jeans...and still cold...

I think the quality of service you get from the NHS depends on where you are..Sandra wasn't happy with the way her mum was treated in Glasgow a couple of years ago.....yet my dil seems to have been well looked after by her local NHS Hospital, first in East Surrey, then in St. George's London where she had a private room with ensuite, wi-fi, tv....

Maybe I've been lucky here in Spain...or maybe it's because I'm a sweet, helpless little old anciana...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> I wish I was somewhere hot!! Bloody freezing in our house. I'm sitting here wrapped in a fleecy throw wearing a woollen cardigan, a warmish top, a vest and winter jeans...and still cold...
> 
> I think the quality of service you get from the NHS depends on where you are..Sandra wasn't happy with the way her mum was treated in Glasgow a couple of years ago.....yet my dil seems to have been well looked after by her local NHS Hospital, first in East Surrey, then in St. George's London where she had a private room with ensuite, wi-fi, tv....
> 
> Maybe I've been lucky here in Spain...or maybe it's because I'm a sweet, helpless little old anciana...


Keep taking the pills!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

not much chaos here....

My elder daughter is waiting for her tonsils op...... just had a phone call - she needs to have her pre-op checks on the 21st..... she'll be away

when will she be back ? he asks - on the 28th I say

that's good - the op is on the 29th - when does she go away? the 13th I say

no problem he says - she can have her tests this week 

how's that for service?

they promised the op during school hols - yeah right, I thought......

& I'm on holiday anyway that week, so I don't even have to take time off!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When I had my tonsils out, back in UK, the first meal they gave me afterwards was macaroni cheese (fine) and CRISPS (ouch)!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It used to be ice cream and then they realised that the salt in the crisp was an excellent antiseptic and the crisps cleaned the wound. Tough love!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> It used to be ice cream and then they realised that the salt in the crisp was an excellent antiseptic and the crisps cleaned the wound. Tough love!!


I'm looking forward to a couple of weeks peace & quiet


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd buy a lottery ticket !


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Ah well - my experiences (recently my own here and last year both my parents in the UK) tell me completely the opposite.
> 
> Right now I wish I was in the UK.
> 
> and I never thought I'd write that either...


its pot luck imo
my local hospital is now terrible compared to a year ago...if your sent to a specialist unit for recovery then you may be fine....in fact id say you would be very well treated.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Maybe I'm lucky but I've had truly excellent care from the health service here in Andalucia. In fact, it seems as if in the last couple of months, since I was diagnosed as having a 'problem', I've had around two to three appointments a week - tests, physio as well as GP appointments. I've never had to wait more than five minutes and the cost of the several medicaments I've had to take has never exceeded two euros. All the professionals I've dealt with have been just great....
> 
> In fact, it's getting to the point that I'm feeling a tad guilty about taking up so much of their time! Meanwhile I read in the UK press of all the NHS trusts under investigation for needlessly high mortality rates, of patients literally being starved, of all the viruses that seem rampant in British hospitals...and thank my lucky stars that I'm in the capable and kind hands of the JdA Health Service and not the NHS.
> 
> I never thought I'd write that....


I am fed up with people slagging off the NHS. People have good and bad experiences with Spanish and UK health services. Many people in Spain are quick enough to shuffle onto their Ryanair flight to take advantage of UK NHS. Bad publicity is always going to make a good story, and both countries have it. Believe me the Spanish hospitals are no better than UK in regards to cleanliness; As a former nurse, who was responsible for infection control in my work area, and the fact that I have also spent several weeks by the side of my then seriously ill husband in a Spanish hospital,, I speak from experience.Although the medical treatment my husband had was very good, some hygiene practices were dubious.No hospital anywhere is MRSA free either.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I am fed up with people slagging off the NHS. People have good and bad experiences with Spanish and UK health services. Many people in Spain are quick enough to shuffle onto their Ryanair flight to take advantage of UK NHS. Bad publicity is always going to make a good story, and both countries have it. Believe me the Spanish hospitals are no better than UK in regards to cleanliness; As a former nurse, who was responsible for infection control in my work area, and the fact that I have also spent several weeks by the side of my then seriously ill husband in a Spanish hospital,, I speak from experience.Although the medical treatment my husband had was very good, some hygiene practices were dubious.No hospital anywhere is MRSA free either.


The NHS in the UK is a mess. Too many chiefs, too many computer systems/flow charts, too much fear of litigation and associated paperwork. Thats where all the money is going, sadly at the expense of the nurses, doctors etc on the front line. Apart from that, its great - certainly if you need emergency treatment!

........... and too many people getting paid too much money to analyse and establish the above, but can do nothing about it!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't fault the NHS ... have recently been seriously ill and had excellent service from my local GPs who fast tracked me through the system, local General Hospital and the specialist team at Leicester General. I spent six weeks in Leicester so had plenty of time to observe my surroundings and the staff at work. I was impressed by the hygiene standards, staff attitudes and the level of care I received.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

jojo said:


> The NHS in the UK is a mess. Too many chiefs, too many computer systems/flow charts, too much fear of litigation and associated paperwork. Thats where all the money is going, sadly at the expense of the nurses, doctors etc on the front line. Apart from that, its great - certainly if you need emergency treatment!
> 
> ........... and too many people getting paid too much money to analyse and establish the above, but can do nothing about it!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree, but you do hear people being black and white saying UK NHS is terrible, whereas Spanish hospitals are spotless etc A few observations while staying with my ill husband in Spanish hospital:
The nurses and doctors threw soiled swabs on the floor-no disposal bags!
Soiled linen was dumped in the patient's shower and left until next day
The results of enemas, plus incintinence pads chucked in an open bin in the patients toilet, smelling disgusting
Specimens left in bathrooms
Hands not washed between procedures, disposable aprons not worn when performing tasks involving soiled materials
Floors were cleaned daily but wiping of bedside units, shelves etc not. I think the cleaner would have done more if she had time.
I took my own action with the soiled sheets, enemas, by putting them into black bags, leaving them outside in the corridor!
This was 6 years ago, and things might have improved. I didn't complain didn't want to seem ungrateful, as they had saved his life.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In Spain, much seems to depend on which AC you are in. I've been in with a mild heart attack and had excellent care and treatment. It comes as a shock to many Brits that the family is expected to look after the non-medical care. And why not? Where is the sense as in UK a nurse has to have a degree just to wash your face.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

After the've cleaned anything in our local hospital you need breathing apparatus ! The chlorine fumes will kill you. 

Reminds me of yesterday cleaning the house. I thought that for a change I'd use 'amoniaco' instead of the usual scented 'fregasuelos'. Dogs & I had to sit outside for nigh on 2 hours 'cause the ammonia fumes absolutely took your breath away. :rofl: Better read the instructions re; quantity next time.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Maybe I'm lucky but I've had truly excellent care from the health service here in Andalucia. In fact, it seems as if in the last couple of months, since I was diagnosed as having a 'problem', I've had around two to three appointments a week - tests, physio as well as GP appointments. I've never had to wait more than five minutes and the cost of the several medicaments I've had to take has never exceeded two euros. All the professionals I've dealt with have been just great....
> 
> In fact, it's getting to the point that I'm feeling a tad guilty about taking up so much of their time! Meanwhile I read in the UK press of all the NHS trusts under investigation for needlessly high mortality rates, of patients literally being starved, of all the viruses that seem rampant in British hospitals...and thank my lucky stars that I'm in the capable and kind hands of the JdA Health Service and not the NHS.
> 
> I never thought I'd write that....


The health treatments we get in Andalucia is the best we've ever had.


----------

